# Autokontur



## DivDax (20. April 2005)

Hallo!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob mein Thema hier im richtigen Forum gelandet ist, daher bitte verschieben, falls dem so ist. 

*Nun zu meinem Anliegen:*
Ich suche wie verrückt nach Grafiken von Autos (vorne,hinten,seite) für einen Autobeschriftungsservice.
Allerdings sollten die Autos konturartig dargstellt sein und davon finde ich nichts. 

Eine solche Grafik kann von mir aus auch nur den Umriss eines Autos darstellen,
was mir eigentlich am liebsten wäre um das ganze schön schlicht zu halten.


Ich würde mich freuen, wenn ein paar von euch solche Grafiken besitzen, oder mir solche erstellen würden.
Sollte sich jemand finden, wird derjenige natürlich dementsprechend belohnt.



Gruß,
DivDax


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2005)

Such mal nach Blueprints in google. wie z.B auf http://www.suurland.com


----------



## DivDax (21. April 2005)

Die Bueprints haben zu viele Details.
Sollte nur etwas einfaches sein und nicht auch nicht perfekte Maße haben.


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (21. April 2005)

Also das mit den zuvielen Details verstehe ich nicht so ganz weil die benötigst du doch um zu schauen wo Schnitte und Aussparungen von nöten sind.
Ansonsten kannste ja mal versuchen bei dem Herrsteller direkt nachzufragen hatt bei mir schonmal bei einem Transporter funktioniert.
Es gibt auch einen Herrsteller der CDs mit solchen Zeichnungen vertreibt nur kostet das ne ganze Menge und ich kann dir jetzt leider den Namen des Herrstellers auch nicht mehr nenen weil ich das Prospekt dzu weggeschmissen habe.

Gruß


----------

